# AIRWIRE DROPS PRICE



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I see the drop in's list is now 139 but have not seen any dealers drop there price yet.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dealers are still working with stock that they purchased at the higher price. CVP isn't going to issue a refund to the dealers because they dropped the price. 

Once dealers start cycling through the higher priced stuff, then they will start dropping the price. No doubt that some dealers will drop the prices sooner to try to get a little more business at less profit, but that is how free market works.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kind of the reverse when there is a price increase, ha ha... when that happens, many dealers raise the price immediately, even on old stock. 

Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just order directly from Airwire.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So let me get this straight.....price has been dropped to $139......I could always get the G2 non drop in for #139. The price decrease is for the drop in......got it.

Bubba


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I see Rob has droped his price. good man
dick


----------

